# Awareness of Satan's Activity & Denominational Background



## turmeric (Jan 1, 2005)

*Awareness of Satan\'s Activity & Denominational Background*

As I've posted on another thread, I seem to have a "blind spot" with regard to the devil's interference im my spiritual life, it's not that I don't believe there's a devil, I just forget about it and can't figure out what happened. I'm wondering if it's a reaction to extreme Pentecostal teaching. Hmm, there may be a correlation...

Sorry about the clumsy wording, if editors want to make this easier, feel free!

[Edited on 1-1-2005 by turmeric]


----------



## cupotea (Jan 1, 2005)

Funny,

When I saw the topic header I thought this was going to a poll vetting what we thought Satan's denominational background might be.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 1, 2005)

I can't answer this because every place I've been (and I've been to alot of places) places an acurate ammount of attention on Satan. Pentecostals seem to place TOO MUCH attention on him from my experience.

So who ignores the devil too much?

I have no idea really.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Steadfast_
> Funny,
> 
> When I saw the topic header I thought this was going to a poll vetting what we thought Satan's denominational background might be.



I thought that was settled - isn't he an arminian?


----------



## Authorised (Jan 1, 2005)

I tend to ignore Satan now that I've become reformed. I assume trials in my life are caused by God, or by God using the instrumentality of Satan.

good or bad? I dunno...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 1, 2005)

We ought not to be unaware of Satan's devices:

And the LORD said unto Satan, Behold, all that he hath is in thy power; only upon himself put not forth thine hand. So Satan went forth from the presence of the LORD. (Job 1.12)

Be sober, be vigilant; because your adversary the devil, as a roaring lion, walketh about, seeking whom he may devour:
Whom resist stedfast in the faith, knowing that the same afflictions are accomplished in your brethren that are in the world. (1 Pet. 5.8-9)

Put on the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil. (Eph. 6.11)

For such are false apostles, deceitful workers, transforming themselves into the apostles of Christ. And no marvel; for Satan himself is transformed into an angel of light. Therefore it is no great thing if his ministers also be transformed as the ministers of righteousness; whose end shall be according to their works. (2 Cor. 11.13-15)

For to this end also did I write, that I might know the proof of you, whether ye be obedient in all things. To whom ye forgive any thing, I forgive also: for if I forgave any thing, to whom I forgave it, for your sakes forgave I it in the person of Christ; Lest Satan should get an advantage of us: for we are not ignorant of his devices. (2 Cor. 2.9-11)

(Senior devil Screwtape in a speech at the Annual Dinner of the Tempter's Training College for Young Devils) "It will be an ill day for us if what most humans mean by 'religion' ever vanishes from the Earth. It can still send us the truly delicious sins. The fine flower of unholiness can grow only in the close neighbourhood of the Holy. *Nowhere do we tempt so successfully as on the very steps of the altar*." (C.S. Lewis, The Screwtape Letters, "Screwtape Proposes a Toast." pgs. 171-172).

Martin Luther vs. the Devil: http://www.issuesetc.org/resource/journals/luther.htm

Precious Remedies Against Satan's Devices: http://www.apuritansmind.com/BookReviews/Puritans/BrooksThomasPreciousRemedies.htm


----------

